

Tech Startup Founder Says Women Are Like Men, Only Cheaper - tokenadult
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-09-22/tech-start-up-founder-says-women-are-like-men-only-cheaper

======
steanne
not only stupid from an illegal point of view and from an offending-his-own-
employees point of view, but if his talk convinces many other companies to do
the same thing, he loses that competitive advantage.

